# Validity of Police Officer



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Hi I was wondering how to check the validity of a police officer? I am asking because my neighbor claims he is a state police officer, but I doubt it. He has the badge and the uniform (only the shirt sleeve one) but he doesnt seem like an officer. He doesn't have a campaign hat or radio, just a gun and some handcuffs. He drives like an idiot when he is in his "cruiser", (he has 2 cars, i "" cruiser because I dont think its a state issued car) he drives like 20mph faster than everyone and always slows if there is a local PD doing speed radar or something. I know police can drive fast sometimes and im sure not all officers are great drivers, but I think when they are on duty (and not going somewhere ASAP they try to set a good example. I've been in back of him a couple of times when someone will run a light or something and he'll just sit there. I questioned him and he said staties dont patrol local roads (which makes sense, but i figured if the driver was a danger to people...) As far as his cruiser (with all windows limo tint)... he has shown me (to prove he is a statie) the lights and siren and of course the signature spotlight. It's not just some revolving blue light.. he has 2 separate lights in the back window that strobe blue and white... he has 2 lights under his review mirror or something that strobes blue and in his grill he has a blue strobe... the headlights and taillights strobe and the corner lights flash. It looks like a legit cruiser EXCEPT the license plate. It's a silver p71 "unmarked", which I know is one of the state police cars out there, so it doesnt list his cruiser # on it. I know the license plate usually matches the cruiser # so I checked and its '1892' but it doesnt have the blue seal or anything just those 4 numbers. He said he works for the CAT team and apparently they use unmarked cars.. Inside the car he has like 4 radios and some goofy radar thing mounted on the side of the windshield that displays other peoples speeds. Maybe he is a state trooper, and if so I will stfu immediately haha. But if he isnt.. He doesnt seem to be a rapist type or anything -- he probably just moves people on the highway but im sure state troopers and police in general dont want to represented by some idiot cutting people off and speeding everywhere. I ask here first cuz if he is (and if you guys can tell by those details) then i dont want to look like an idiot calling up State Police Danvers (where he says he works) and checking. Thanks and also thanks for dealing with the vehicular challenged so the regular citizen doesnt have too! haha


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Does he have a laptop in it too?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Maybe he is a state trooper, and if so I will stfu immediately haha.
> 
> then i dont want to look like an idiot calling up State Police Danvers


Too late


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ROTFLMAO!! lol


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Who cares?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

> But if he isnt.. He doesnt seem to be a rapist type or anything -- he probably just moves people on the highway


HAHAHAHAHA that is the funniest thing ive read in a long time..... My question is... How do you know about the rapist "type"?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God I love this section.....



SinePari said:


> Too late


:L:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Please disregard any post made by someone who is NOT registered on the boards. "Is my neighbor a cop?" is about as appealing a topic as a cop posting a "Is my neighbor a criminal?" post.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

that has to be one of the most stupid posts i have ever seen. you'll find out he's really a trooper when he gets sick of you snooping around and you're riding in the back of that cruiser to the barracks.and that _"goofy radar thing that displays other people's speeds"_ is a radar unit that is in every state and local pd cruiser in the country.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> As far as his cruiser (with all windows limo tint)... *he has shown me (to prove he is a statie)* the *lights and siren* and of course the signature *spotlight*. It's not just some revolving blue light.. he has 2* separate lights in the back window* that strobe blue and white... he has 2 *lights under his review mirror or something that strobes blue and in his grill he has a blue strobe... the headlights and taillights strobe and the corner lights flash*. It looks like a legit cruiser EXCEPT the license plate. It's a silver p71 "unmarked", which I know is one of the state police cars out there, so it doesnt list his cruiser # on it. I* know the license plate usually matches the cruiser # so I checked and its '1892'* but it doesnt have the blue seal or anything just those 4 numbers. He said he works for the CAT team and apparently they use unmarked cars.. *Inside the car he has like 4 radios and some goofy radar thing mounted on the side of the windshield that displays other peoples speeds*. *Maybe he is a state trooper, and if so I will stfu immediately haha.* But if he isnt.. He doesnt seem to be a rapist type or anything -- he probably just moves people on the highway


As the old saying goes, If it walks like a duck and quack like a duck, it must be a duck... I think you have some overwhelming evidence the person your talking about is a trooper. With all due respect, I did the work and highlighted it for since you can't use some common sense ](*,) . I like how you even give yourself advice too...lol. (see the underlined part).


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

ok so clearly it wasnt the smartest of questions... sorry for wasting your time(s). even though he only has the short-sleeve uniform (he wears it year round) with no campaign hat and a regular license plate (no seal) .. according to you guys hes an officer. im not an idiot.. and im the one who asked the question so im fair game for name-calling but you guys have to realize im not all knowing on police things and the equipment/uniform.. etc.. thanks guys


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

and no he doesnt have a laptop.. the goes with the post above


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

I think you should follow him onto the highway then speed by him at about 90mph. I promise you *will* be able to tell if hes a trooper. Hey you are neighbors maybe he will knock it down to an 80mph ticket for ya!


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought this whole post may be a joke until the guy followed up........


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Call your local PD and ask them, they would know.


----------



## godfather (Apr 14, 2006)

So he has a gun, police uniform, police badge, and handcuffs, but you're not sure if he's a cop?


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

godfather said:


> So he has a gun, police uniform, police badge, and handcuffs, but you're not sure if he's a cop?


I firmly believe this guy needs to stop stalking this trooper, but if anyone felt like it; they could get those on ebay.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Unregistered:

A car owned by the state or a police deptartment does not have to have an offical plate


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

and by the way... who goes up to somebody they think is a cop and questions the way he drives on duty?.. if i was this guy i would invite you over for a few beers and then pull you over when you leave and throw the book at you.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

So if this guy isn't a Trooper how does he make a living? I wouldn't think impersonating a cop would pay very well.............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I shouldn't be telling you this on an open forum but each MSP Trooper has scar down in their nether regions. As part of the indoctrination in the academy they are shaved bald (all over)...
In the old days there was this guy that used to be in charge of the nether region shave....he had a terrible twitch...and basically nicked everyone he shaved. When he died the decision was made by the class, and every class since, to honor him by getting a cut near the nether regions. It's very much like "pining" jump wings....

So next time you see him, and to prove you are in the know, say to him
"Hey you worthless slug, drop your pants and show me your O'Reily scar!" ( named after the old guy who died)
He shoudl reply wiht "SIR, NO SIR. I HAVE NO SCAR" (they get in trouble for doing it but everyone does it anyway. The your response should be to try and forcibly remove his pants. He should then start beating you with some form of stick or baton, it's a little game...very fun stuff....give it a try.

If it's this guy....then I would say no.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

ha ha lmao


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

when one takes into concideration wackjobs like these guys it might not be a bad idea to question if he is a real police officer

http://www.cmpsa.org/


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Based upon the way his car is set up, the uniform he has, the fact that he knows what a CAT team is, I would say he is a cop. 

Its a bit disturbing that you have studied him so much though. 

Just like the scar, ask him to see his bullets. State police officers have monogrammed shell casings and the CAT team uses special invisible bullets. If he has those, he is legit:GNANA:

If still in doubt, You can perform a citizens arrest on him. Go up to him and say this exactly to him. "In the name of the govenor and Ted kennedy, I hearby place you under citizens arrest" You have to say it that way or it won't work. If he fails to comply, you have the authority to say it again.:jump:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Instead of calling SP Danvers, you might just want to drop by in person. Bring donuts. And be sure to stop in after midnight, as you wouldn't want to run into your neighbor if he is legitimately a Trooper. Do you have pictures? That would be even better. Maybe you could bring in some of his garbage and mail, too, so they can do some DNA testing (if he is in fact, a rapist, instead of a Trooper, though he could be both). You could really be on to something there. I am sure the guys on the mid shift will appreciate your concern.


----------



## spunk639 (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe you could get a life, or see if the guy with black and yellow jacket down the street who smells like smoke and drives the big red truck is really a firefighter. Check his dalmation for spots, better yet lite yourself on fire and see if he will put you out.


----------

